# Betta Be Blissful - My Betta Tumblr! :)



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Please visit: http://bettabeblissful.tumblr.com/

I am very excited about my new Tumblr and would love some input! Thanks everyone! Feel free to leave comments. :-D


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Just added a new article about budget water changes.


----------

